# Very Low FSH and LH Levels



## Bilz111 (Mar 16, 2015)

I started my first cycle(in nov 2014) with sustanon and winny but in 4th week I started having ED issues so I stopped and took 10mg cialis which solved the problem..than I started my pct(in Jan 2015) of 20mg nolva for 14 days,clomid 12.5mg for 12 days and proviron 10mg for 14 days...and again I started having ED issues.....so I had been taking cialis and thought things will get better by time but they arnt getting better...I have zero sex drive,cannot get hard...and since this cycle was instructed by my trainer I had no idea about AAS..

These tests were done in 21 Jan 2015 one week after my pct

Serum testosterone: 490(249-836)
Prolactin:6.10(3-14)
Estrogen: 27 (range 39.8)

And these were done last week
Serum testosterone :386.1 (249-836)
Serum Prolactin: 10.30 (3-14.7)
Serum FSH:0.55 (1.4-15.4)
Serum LH:0.60 (1.2-7.8)
Serum SHBG:42.88(14.5-48.4)
Free adrongen index: 31.24 (33.8-106)


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 16, 2015)

why such a low dose of clomid and nolva?


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 16, 2015)

Can you post up your age, history, and stats.  This appears to be your first post.


----------



## Bilz111 (Mar 17, 2015)

i am 34,have been working out for a couple of years...and yeah this was my   1st cycle and this cycle was conducted by my trainer....

My trainer said since i hardly took any steriods(7 shots of sustanon and 2 of winny in total)
Also i went to a endro.he told me i was fine and told me to take nitric capsules,Genseng and a antioxidant for two weeks.Its been already a week but i don't see any effects....he said further plan was GH Injection....
I have read that HCG is good for this but it does suppresses your HPTA,while other say clomid is good for this and it does not suppress your HPTA but it does increase your SHBG....


----------



## Bilz111 (Mar 17, 2015)

bump!


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 17, 2015)

I wish someone with more experience than me would chime in.  My first thought was bunk gear with your test levels where they are right after pct and almost the same second blood draw.  It looks like just normal test levels for a 30 something year old guy whos on nothing.  

But there are guys that are far more experienced than I am at interpreting blood test results.  

Come on you gurus...help our new brother out....


----------



## BigBob (Mar 17, 2015)

I would give a few weeks after stopping pct. Pct only aids in recovery. Several weeks after pct may be a better time to check. Your body needs more time to recover naturally.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 17, 2015)

Do you happen to have pre-cycle bloods?  Did you take the nolva and clomid at the same time? Any chance either or both were bunk.  You may be dealing with estro rebound as well.


----------



## Bilz111 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nopes I don't have any pre cycle blood tests...yes I took nolva and clomid at the same time and I don't think any of two were bunk....although I think the dose was very low....My pct ended on 16th jan its been two months and my soilder is dead...It may be an estro rebound coz initially the problem I faced after starting my cycle was high estrogen which was 177....
I am thinking of getting blood tests again in the coming week,will also check for estrogen levels.....


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 18, 2015)

That's That'saa good idea and I would strongly suggest you to not use your endo given to piss poor advice he gave you in the first place.  You should have had your function back by now. Keep us posted with your results


----------



## Bilz111 (Mar 18, 2015)

One last thing my LH and FSH are too low which suggests that I am still shut down right?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bilz111 said:


> One last thing my LH and FSH are too low which suggests that I am still shut down right?



Yes,  your pituitary is not sending a signal to your testes to produce sperm.   Again my guess is you have estrogen rebound.  This would also be responsible for your raising prolactin levels and declining t levels.


----------



## Cerberus777 (Mar 18, 2015)

What are your estrogen levels,  at 300 you should be low, even high normal will slow things down.


----------



## Bilz111 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey I just got my blood work done and here are the results:

Serum testosterone :390.2 (249-836)
Serum Prolactin: 8.00(3-14.7)
Serum FSH:1.12 (1.4-15.4)
Serum LH:0.60 (1.2-7.8)
Serum SHBG:39.34(14.5-48.4)
Free adrongen index: 34.4 (33.8-106)
Estrogen: 35.00(ND -39.8pg/ml)

Honestly my libido is very low and a very little morning wood if I am lucky sometimes.
What do you ppl suggest?
I was thinking on jumping on clomid for a month at 50mg per day along with 10mg nolva?
or should I just wait it out???


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 17, 2015)

Alright bilz,  here's what I advised for several people including myself and has been proven very effective.  First make damn sure your source is solid.  I have used a sponsor on here and I can tell you the products were legit.  Take 1 single shot of 100mcg triptorelin.  You will need sterile water for reconstitution.  This will cause an immediate and dramatic release of lh.  Since closed give a larger lh release and triptorelin will give plenty,  a moderate dose Nolvadex will be used.  5 days after your triptorelin shot,  begin a 4 week protocol of Nolvadex at 20/20/10/10. Keeping a moderate dose will prevent desensitization and over stimulation of lh and tapering will give you a "soft landing"  by reducing the chances of estrogen rebound.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 17, 2015)

magnus82 said:


> alright bilz,  here's what i advised for several people including myself and has been proven very effective.  First make damn sure your source is solid.  I have used a sponsor on here and i can tell you the products were legit.  Take 1 single shot of 100mcg triptorelin.  You will need sterile water for reconstitution.  This will cause an immediate and dramatic release of lh.  Since closed give a larger lh release and triptorelin will give plenty,  a moderate dose nolvadex will be used.  5 days after your triptorelin shot,  begin a 4 week protocol of nolvadex at 20/20/10/10. Keeping a moderate dose will prevent desensitization and over stimulation of lh and tapering will give you a "soft landing"  by reducing the chances of estrogen rebound.



x2 !!!!!!


----------



## bigpoppie (Apr 19, 2015)

Moot point now but those pct dosages don't sound like you had them described correctly let alone good enough. Your Clomid dosage, if correct, likely did nothing. Next time I would do 150/100/50 clomid & 60/40/20 nova. Those are 10 day intervals....30 day pct.


----------



## Bilz111 (May 18, 2015)

I am taking 50mg clomid since 23ed April and also started hcg 2400iu EOD(2 doses) than 1200 iu(3 doses and the last one was missed so took it after two days.)
 Now I got my blood work done and here are the results;
 Serum Testosterone :928.9
 LH:Less than 0.07
 Fsh: less than 0.30
 prolactin :6.70
 Estrogen: 74

The Above blood tests were done on 6th and my hcg shot of 1200UI was also on 6th.(Did my blood work before taking the shot)
After that I dropped HCG and started nolvadex 10mg,8 days into it I again checked my blood tests which were as follows:

Serum Testosterone;380 (range 249-840)
 Fsh:1.27 (range 1.4-15.4)
 LH:1.80 (range 1.2-7.8)
 Estrogen: 42(range 39) 

The Above tests were done on 16th of this month.Although my FSH and LH are a bit increased but ppl say taking clomid increases FSH and LH very fast.Or is it that it will take time?


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 18, 2015)

soooooo you played it safe by using hcg instead of triptorelin like Magnus suggested (the only person who took the time to give you a long, clear, helpful answer) and your numbers still suck, did I read that correctly?


----------



## Bilz111 (May 18, 2015)

Yes as I could not get my hand on triptorelin


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 18, 2015)

superior has it I'm pretty sure...I'd think it would be easier to get than hcg lol


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 18, 2015)

cause you live in Antarctica or something? lol how can u get hcg but not trip?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 19, 2015)

^^^^lol,  you crack  me up^^^^


----------



## Bilz111 (May 19, 2015)

well not sure about your country but in ours it is really hard to get......I have been waiting for it since a month and still guys says you need to wait 3 more weeks.....


----------



## Bilz111 (May 25, 2015)

My blood work from last week

Serum Testosterone: 866.4(249-836)
 Serum FSH: 3.15(1.4-15.4)
 Serum LH: 5.30(1.27-7.8)
 Estrogen: 48.0(39.8)

Although I don't feel that good low libido,maybe high estrogen?


----------



## Phospha$c3nts (May 25, 2015)

Bilz111 said:


> Yes as I could not get my hand on triptorelin



Well, there you have it.  Defective Gonads


----------



## Bilz111 (May 25, 2015)

Phospha$c3nts said:


> Well, there you have it.  Defective Gonads



????


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 26, 2015)

Bilz111 said:


> My blood work from last week
> 
> Serum Testosterone: 866.4(249-836)
> Serum FSH: 3.15(1.4-15.4)
> ...



still on the 10mg of nolva? it's kinda hard to follow all what your on and been taking...the post where u said the bw was done on the 16th u said you dropped hcg and added 10mg of nolva......you're really doing so much so willy nilly we aren't gonna know what's doing what in your body

your numbers are pretty good, I'd almost say just take a month off of putting ANYTHING in your body besides food and water and then getting a blood test...I bet the esteogen will come down and balance itself out


----------

